# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  The Importance of Being Earnest / Как важно быть серьезным

## Lampada

Oscar Wilde / Оскар Уайльд  http://sokolwlad.narod.ru/english/texts ... lde00.html http://sokolwlad.narod.ru/english/texts ... lde01.html
 и т.д.

----------

